# Blooming Neos (not Vandas!)



## SlipperFan (Jun 19, 2013)

I have a row of Neofinetias that are all in bloom, but they are all tangled up in each other -- I have them too close together! The only one I could easily get out to isolate and photograph is Kouyou, and yes, it is really that color:


----------



## NYEric (Jun 20, 2013)

Wow!!


----------



## Secundino (Jun 20, 2013)

So nice!


----------



## Chuck (Jun 20, 2013)

Amazing colour in the first one. You do have some beauties.

Chuck


----------



## ZWUM (Jun 20, 2013)

Wow is right! You grow space must smell heavenly! Is the purple one a hybrid or a purple form of the species?


-Zach


----------



## abax (Jun 20, 2013)

Gorgeous. All of them together look like a scene from Swan Lake. All the
pretty ballerinas dancing on each other's toes. Hope the pretty dancers I
sent will fit right in!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 21, 2013)

a very happy bunch.
Love #1


----------



## Secundino (Jun 21, 2013)

I wonder why my _Neostylis_ does not bloom? Can't help looking again and again at this great photos. Trying to see what I'm possibly making wrong. You have a very bigh humidity I assume, for there is a_ Bulbophyllum (echinolabium?_) flowering as well? 
Anyway, that is a display that makes smile!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 21, 2013)

The hot purple one WOW! You must of spent half your saving on that one! (I feel another swap coming on!:drool


----------



## Jaljala (Jun 21, 2013)

Very nice bunch! that Koujou is a very deep colour, nice choice!


----------



## Hera (Jun 21, 2013)

I bet that all smells wonderful!


----------



## jjkOC (Jun 21, 2013)

That's a LOT of Neos!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 21, 2013)

ZWUM said:


> Wow is right! You grow space must smell heavenly! Is the purple one a hybrid or a purple form of the species?
> 
> 
> -Zach


Not a hybrid, but who knows what is in the Neo's backgrounds.



abax said:


> Gorgeous. All of them together look like a scene from Swan Lake. All the pretty ballerinas dancing on each other's toes. Hope the pretty dancers I sent will fit right in!


They sure do!



Secundino said:


> I wonder why my _Neostylis_ does not bloom? Can't help looking again and again at this great photos. Trying to see what I'm possibly making wrong. You have a very bigh humidity I assume, for there is a_ Bulbophyllum (echinolabium?_) flowering as well?
> Anyway, that is a display that makes smile!


Humidity varies from 40% to 98%, depending on when I water. I think the secret is cooler nights in the winter with less watering.


SlipperKing said:


> The hot purple one WOW! You must of spent half your saving on that one! (I feel another swap coming on!:drool


Would you believe it was a gift? (Could happen, down the road.)


----------



## Stone (Jun 22, 2013)

OH....MY...GOD Please self it Dot!!!!!!!! I'll swap you for some Aussie seed?


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 22, 2013)

Wow! Very Beautiful!
:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 22, 2013)

Ditto on what others are saying!
Purple is one of my favorite orchid colors and I can imagine the scents!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 22, 2013)

Stone said:


> OH....MY...GOD Please self it Dot!!!!!!!! I'll swap you for some Aussie seed?



It'll probably be done blooming by the time I get back home. We'll see.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jun 23, 2013)

Splendid.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 23, 2013)

Where do you get this wonderful Kouyou?


----------



## Heather (Jun 24, 2013)

Love the Koujou! Must smell lovely on that bench!


----------



## eaborne (Jun 24, 2013)

Outstanding!


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jun 24, 2013)

New World has Koyo for $120/growth...same variety, different spelling.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 25, 2013)

streetmorrisart said:


> New World has Koyo for $120/growth...same variety, different spelling.



Thank you streetmorrisart!


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 25, 2013)

Dot, you seem to grow nice variegated forms that are also reliable bloomer. Can you tell me the names of those plants?


----------



## Clark (Jun 25, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 26, 2013)

Erythrone said:


> Dot, you seem to grow nice variegated forms that are also reliable bloomer. Can you tell me the names of those plants?



Be glad to. From the left (Top photo):
Gojyo Fukurin
Higashideniyako
Setsu Zan
Kin rou kaku (not in bloom, small plant)

Not sure of the spelling or capitalization. Tags are hard to read.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 26, 2013)

This post reminded me to check on my own Neo's. 3 of my 4 are spiking now! 2 are variegated, the green leafed ones have pink blooms....


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 26, 2013)

thank you Dot.
Higashi de Miyako is now on my wish list


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 29, 2013)

Bump

Look what my Kouyou is developing! Does anyone know how long it takes for Neos' capsules to ripen? I selfed it about June 21st.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Aug 29, 2013)

Cool!

No idea how long the pod takes to develop but I found this thread (http://www.orchidboard.com/communit...eofinetia-seed-pods-ripening-winter-rest.html ) which implies a 4 month developmental time.

Looking at the photos of the blooming Neos I feel very sad about having to give my Neos up back in South Africa. :sob:


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks, Tyrone. Looks like it needs a couple more months.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 29, 2013)

:clap::clap::clap: fingers crossed!


----------



## Migrant13 (Aug 29, 2013)

Good luck with the capsule Dot as that is a beautiful color. Thanks for the cultural tip and what is the substrate you are growing in? Is that coconut fiber throughout or just on top?


----------



## Jaljala (Aug 30, 2013)

It took 3 months for mine from pollinating the flower to the capsule fully ripened. Good luck with this one, it is very nice! 
Are you going to send the capsule to a lab or DIY?


----------



## Leo Schordje (Aug 30, 2013)

If you don't have a lab, Rockbridge Labs in Ohio is good, she works with dry seed as a preference. PM me for details.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 30, 2013)

Migrant13 said:


> Good luck with the capsule Dot as that is a beautiful color. Thanks for the cultural tip and what is the substrate you are growing in? Is that coconut fiber throughout or just on top?


It's coconut fiber throughout.


Jaljala said:


> It took 3 months for mine from pollinating the flower to the capsule fully ripened. Good luck with this one, it is very nice!
> Are you going to send the capsule to a lab or DIY?


I wouldn't begin to know how to do it myself, so I'll be sending it out.


Leo Schordje said:


> If you don't have a lab, Rockbridge Labs in Ohio is good, she works with dry seed as a preference. PM me for details.


Thanks, Leo. Will do.

What about Troy Conservatory?


----------



## wjs2nd (Aug 30, 2013)

I know Troy does a lot of Neos, but I don't know his success rate. 

All you Neos look great! Mine have already bloomed.


----------



## Susie11 (Aug 31, 2013)

You have a way with Neo's!


----------



## Berthold (Oct 18, 2013)

streetmorrisart said:


> New World has Koyo for $120/growth...same variety, different spelling.




Yes, here it is, a nice healthy plant


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 20, 2013)

Love that first one, k...something. I'm calling it cujo for now.  I would definitely welcome that one in my flat. :smitten:


----------



## Berthold (Oct 24, 2013)

Here my Stimulation but in pink based on Koyo clon


----------



## Berthold (Oct 24, 2013)

I hope this parasite will not throttle the poor Ginko tree :wink:


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 24, 2013)

*OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## abax (Oct 24, 2013)

Can you imagine the fragrance wafting around that tree???!!! I think I'd
have to learn how to climb trees and build a platform up there...WOW!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 26, 2013)

Wow is right


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 3, 2014)

A quick update.
The pod ripened in a little over 6 months, in case anyone else is thinking about Neo pods. It's now in the hands of a flanking service.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Mar 3, 2014)

Awesome neo tree!!!!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 3, 2014)

that covered tree is astounding!


----------

